# DS #4362: C.O.P. - The Recruit (Europe)



## granville (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5594^^


----------



## Kreatur84 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah finally,but need ap fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




use r4i upgrade


----------



## BastarB (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, so it's out now!

And of course it got a piracy protection!! I wonder what kind of protection?=P


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 4, 2009)

Only 256 Mbit?
I guess good(or bad) things come in small packages


----------



## construction (Nov 4, 2009)

BastarB said:
			
		

> Well, so it's out now!
> 
> And of course it got a piracy protection!! I wonder what kind of protection?=P



on r4 its turns blackscreen not by me i test it out now i update soon


----------



## shito (Nov 4, 2009)

BastarB said:
			
		

> Well, so it's out now!
> 
> And of course it got a piracy protection!! I wonder what kind of protection?=P


black screen when star a new game (on akaio 1.5), but a fix should be out a few minutes later


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Only 256 Mbit?
> I guess good(or bad) things come in small packages


Super Mario 64.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

Definitely a nice smattering of games for the merry masses. But is there really piracy protection on this? That'll blow.


----------



## damon666 (Nov 4, 2009)

AP = Yes 

black screen after intro ... 

tested on M3 Real with latest drivers


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!Games like those are the good things.

BTW Got a black screen when trying to start a new game with DSTT latest firmware.


----------



## florian (Nov 4, 2009)

not work on acekard 2 with akaio 1.51 and not work on cyclods 1.56 beta 3 ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2009)

M3i Zero 
Latest Sakura
Black Screen After Movie

Acekard 2i
akAIO v1.5
When I Touch Start...Black Screen


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

I figured it would have AP because that piece of !^#* game Combat of Giants - Dragons had it and sucked,but this one was praised at E3 and given best graphics technology award for DS.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

damon666 said:
			
		

> AP = Yes
> 
> black screen after intro ...
> 
> tested on M3 Real with latest drivers



Yeah, just tried it out with the CycloDS with the latest beta firmware. I get the same thing -- black screens after info. Can't say I'm surprised, though. Ubisofts seems to have actually put some effort into this game, so I guess they want to protect their investment.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, Ubisoft actually put AP on this game... Hmm then why does the Imagine series not have AP? Maybe Ubisoft realized that those games are crap and no on would bother to pirate them?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2009)

I get the title screen and thats all on CycloDS & Acekard2.  

Oh well its not as if I don't have anything else to play, I'll just wait for the crack.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a feeling we will not see a fix in a long time,but if we do jokes on me. But of course I would not care I was the joke because I would be to happy. I saw something about the European anti-piracy council working allot harder on the new DS games as of C.O.P release...


----------



## Chaykin (Nov 4, 2009)

I confirm. I got Acekard 2.1 (not 'i') + AKAIO 1.5 (newest loaders) + NDSL:

- creating new file works
- credits work
- cutscenes menu works
- start new game = black screens

Waiting for fix. ^^


----------



## anime4ever (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone like Narin will come up with a code.
I don't think that it has the kind of protection GTA had.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

All I get is a few credit screens, then a few dots that I guess signify loading, then black screens......

CycloDS 1.56b3

Tried trimmed and untrimmed.  Battery saver on and off.  Nope.


----------



## ripin150 (Nov 4, 2009)

I get the very very intro, then the loading or saving dots (i dont know what they mean, theyre just dots) then black screens. vaguely familiar to gta. Tried on a supercard dsone i on a dsi. adjusted the save size to 256, cause it came up as unknown.

Has anyone actually tried the gta fix? its worth a shot


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

When reporting your particular problem, please state which flashcart you're using.

EDIT: In the NFO itself, it says the save type is EEPROM 4kb


----------



## Austinz (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn ubisoft, not working on Supercard Slot 2


----------



## PhoenixNL (Nov 4, 2009)

NDSi firmware 1.3 E
AceKart 2i - AKAIO 1.5

New game --> Black screen
Cutscenes --> Works
Credits --> Works


----------



## mossen (Nov 4, 2009)

Black screen with M3 Real...


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 4, 2009)

Guess AKAIO users just need a new loader. I'll try a GTA Patch, anyway.


----------



## ripin150 (Nov 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> When reporting your particular problem, please state which flashcart you're using.
> 
> EDIT: In the NFO itself, it says the save type is EEPROM 4kb



Sorry, didnt read the nfo. Ill try with 4kb.

Nope, didnt work. Just thought id try...


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> All I get is a few credit screens, then a few dots that I guess signify loading, then black screens......
> 
> CycloDS 1.56b3



it actually happened too to EDGE which is nearly same as cyclods
meh I hope the fix asap


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect this game to be so popular! (141 users reading) I have a lot of other DS games to play, so I'm going to be patient with this one. I wonder about the piracy check... I don't think it's anything new, but you never know.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

I just read over at DS-Scene that it "Works on R4i-SDHC!"

No confirmation though.  But if that's true, then a simple firmware update should eventually fix the issue on other carts.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't worry about the AP. We've never been beaten before, we're sure as hell not gonna start admitting defeat now. I'm sure a code will be made known in a few hours. By the weekend, tops. I'm stunned that this is only 32mb though. I cleared my 1GB memory card for my phone to make room for this latest release wave. Now there's no sign of Band Hero, Lego Rock Band or Star Wars Battlefront Elite Squadron yet. And this takes up basically no space. I have a 1GB card sat in reserve for no good reason.


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I just read over at DS-Scene that it "Works on R4i-SDHC!"
> 
> No confirmation though.  But if that's true, then a simple firmware update should eventually fix the issue on other carts.



oh that one, I better check that with that man.


----------



## construction (Nov 4, 2009)

i actually pm him if its also work on sdhc r4


----------



## Djay187 (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought after what Ubisoft did with that Combat Dragon game that they wouldn't release this without massive AP, did anyone actually find a fix for that one.
I think we will all have to be very patient, but here's hoping for a solution soon.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I just read over at DS-Scene that it "Works on R4i-SDHC!"
> 
> No confirmation though.  But if that's true, then a simple firmware update should eventually fix the issue on other carts.



That would me simply amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: He has 15 posts... could be a noob or a guy pretending R4 is the best,could be anything. On my source rom site everyone said it does not work on  and one guy is like "Works on Acekard with Akaio!" I call BS on that comment. But hey! Maby he isn't lies after all about the R4 being able to play it.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 4, 2009)

Confirmed it working on supercard DSone. You have to enable patch and patch saver only in the set patch menu.


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 4, 2009)

after asking once with that guy saying it works on R4i SDHC
It just can past the credit screen, but black screen on Start new game


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

As I understand it it's not that we couldn't break the AP on COG Dragons, we just didn't see the point. It's not exactly a high profile release, is it? Still, if a solution has been found for one type of card it'll be passed on to the others within a matter of hours. That's one thing you can say for the pirate community. One person finds a solution to a problem it's shared with the community.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> As I understand it it's not that we couldn't break the AP on COG Dragons, we just didn't see the point. It's not exactly a high profile release, is it? Still, if a solution has been found for one type of card it'll be passed on to the others within a matter of hours. That's one thing you can say for the pirate community. One person finds a solution to a problem it's shared with the community.




AND THE COMPANIES.

btw. I wasn't surprised that this has AP xD....


let hope C.O.P is fixed


----------



## Austinz (Nov 4, 2009)

Wait so people are getting atleast to the title screen, on my shitty Supercard slot 2 I dont even get that far, I really need to get an acekard or something


----------



## BastarB (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I hope it isn't this kind of protection: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=154727&st=0


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

Tried it on my crusty old R4 (real one, not a clone) with that 1.23 FW and with some older YSmenu (not sure which version).   Gets farther than the CycloDS....I can see the title screen where it pans around the city, I can select credits and cutscenes, but hitting start still black screens.

I have to say, it looks pretty amazing for a DS game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too bad we can't actually play it yet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

But Spirit Tracks might. : ( 

that's why its being released later. They are enforcing protection on it as we speak.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

BastarB said:
			
		

> Well, I hope it isn't this kind of protection: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=154727&st=0



eh. Not fussed, I'm sure someone will find a way around it. We always do. We're like the common cold. Doesn't matter what anyone does to stop us, we'll break through somehow.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

i bet if this doesn't get cracked

UBISOFT =AH AH!!

We got em!

now we can put it on Assassins Creed 2 DS!!

and Splinter Cell Convictions DS also!...uhm....wait....where did the plans go for that?...was that game cancelled dave??

Dave - I dont Fucking know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON TOPIC - they will put it on the BETTER UbiSoft DS games


----------



## construction (Nov 4, 2009)

on -snip- theres someone that says that he found a answer. a net firmware update for r4.. im download it right now from him.

i update if its works. and as my r4 crashed i gonna set the other version


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 4, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> i bet if this doesn't get cracked
> 
> UBISOFT =AH AH!!
> 
> ...



What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Original R4, not a clone:

Start game
Black screen






First CTW now this shit. I sure as hell hope someone will fix this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Remove post. Very Useless


----------



## ripin150 (Nov 4, 2009)

HEY, IM NOT KIDDING! i got it working on supercard ds one i, after screwing with some settings in the patch menu. 
Make sure these options are checked, and only these options:

Enable Patch
Patch Saver
Enable Reset
Fix Download play

Save size: 256.om

i wont be reposting, ill be playing. looks promising once your walking around.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 4, 2009)

Black screen before the intro movie on EZVi with latest firmware.
I think the AP is similar to the one that was in GTA, so it should be fixed pretty soon.


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 4, 2009)

ripin150 said:
			
		

> HEY, IM NOT KIDDING! i got it working on supercard ds one i, after screwing with some settings in the patch menu.
> Make sure these options are checked, and only these options:
> 
> Enable Patch
> ...



I'll try it on an Acekard.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

ripin150 said:
			
		

> HEY, IM NOT KIDDING! i got it working on supercard ds one i, after screwing with some settings in the patch menu.
> Make sure these options are checked, and only these options:
> 
> Enable Patch
> ...



Bumping that so everyone can see it. I love you if you are telling the truth. Because that would mean hope. lol


----------



## Chaykin (Nov 4, 2009)

It's again me - Acekard 2.1 + AKAIO 1.5 + NDSL. I tried loading it with different DMA modes, different loaders (akaio, official), different settings (reset, download play), trimmed/untrimmed - nothing works. :-( I hope they make some fix soon, but looking at COG Dragons... hmm... I'm starting to worry.

Anyway - the game works on No$gba emulator on PC.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 4, 2009)

No luck with the GTA CW patch. Just white screens. Guess we have to wait for a special one.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 4, 2009)

ripin150 said:
			
		

> HEY, IM NOT KIDDING! i got it working on supercard ds one i, after screwing with some settings in the patch menu.
> Make sure these options are checked, and only these options:
> 
> Enable Patch
> ...



Im dlin it now - and then ill try it with these patches, ill let you guys know .


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 4, 2009)

The SuperCard fix doesn't work on an AK2i :/


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 4, 2009)

Chaykin said:
			
		

> It's again me - Acekard 2.1 + AKAIO 1.5 + NDSL. I tried loading it with different DMA modes, different loaders (akaio, official), different settings (reset, download play), trimmed/untrimmed - nothing works. :-( I hope they make some fix soon, but looking at COG Dragons... hmm... I'm starting to worry.
> 
> Anyway - the game works on No$gba emulator on PC.



Yeh it will be the new ap someone linked to then as it says it works out its on a flashcart and then crashes its self and seeing as no$gba is a emulator its not realising its a rom.

Hope the supercard fix is real


----------



## nextnomura (Nov 4, 2009)

black screen confirmed for slot 2 mini sd supercard, it happens after developer screens


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

OFF TOPIC: I love the moderator who deleted a post and put "Reason: Blah blah"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON TOPIC: The best thing to do (Stating the obvious) is to just wait a couple hours and see what happens. Eventually a fix will come. I cant wait! (But I have to)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

You see? What did I tell you? Someone always finds a way then shares it with the rest of us. Now just to sit tight while I wait for either the Band Hero/Star Wars/Lego Rock band dumps, the solution that gets this working on my Cyclo, or dinner. Whichever occurs first. Thankfully I have Atelier Annie, Nostalgia, NFS Nitro, the list goes on at great length.


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 4, 2009)

More on this story: As it unfolds.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC: I love the moderator who deleted a post and put "Reason: Blah blah"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently, two of us moderated the post at the same time. Heh.


Anyway, guess I'll play NFS Nitro while waiting for a fix to this game.


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It usually happens with Plutonij.  Anyway I one on this one.


----------



## ripin150 (Nov 4, 2009)

i made a video of it working on my supercard. will post to youtube in a minute WARNING! quality will be shitty.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 4, 2009)

ripin150 said:
			
		

> HEY, IM NOT KIDDING! i got it working on supercard ds one i, after screwing with some settings in the patch menu.
> Make sure these options are checked, and only these options:
> 
> Enable Patch
> ...



WOOP WOOP!

This guy is telling the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game seems ok...


----------



## ripin150 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpsR4JE0-Bo
Im not spamming, im just posting the video to show that it works. Sorry for the crap for crap quality. and yes, i do sound retarded. thats cause im 12 years old and im sick from school


ALSO i just uploaded, so it might say its processing still


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

Funny how the DSi is supposed to block all flash cards and yet its on a flash card specifically designed for the DSi that this game is first confirmed working. Well done on that, Nintendo. And well done for getting it working. Proves that anti-piracy protection doesn't mean jack around here. Now to get it working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.56b3...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

...AND AceKard 2i


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok could someone please make a new topic based on just fixing the game and update it with a link to the fix when ( if )released so we can be a bit more organized.

If you can thnx


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, Lets make a new thread. I am also in favor of this

PS: guess whichs post is going to be the *next* "blah blah" removal?

*points up*


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 4, 2009)

I bet Acekard will have something later.

Nobody cares about R4 anymore,huh?;\

Guess ill go to NFS Nitro


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 4, 2009)

Just tried a bunch of patches with EZVi and non of the worked, I think it's recognising a flash cart...possibly through the DLDI. I think maybe if someone was to make some sort of loader that hid evidence of a flashcart it could solve the problem.


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> damn !! !i wanna have an fix for m3real biatch >_____________<
> i cant wait HELP BIATCH HELP HELP HELP XD



wait... you know what Biatch mean right?
you crazy Japanese, how can you ask a fix while you're really rude to us?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I bet Acekard will have something later.
> 
> Nobody cares about R4 anymore,huh?;\
> 
> Guess ill go to NFS Nitro




nobody cared after NINTENDO did xD


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

I expected 120mb.. I lost faith in the game a tiny bit just because a open roaming the city game with missions is only 33mb.. But im sure it will be good,though someone I know bought the real game and said there were graphic hiccups,but he said it was awesome regardless.


----------



## iMad (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you won't allow the mentioning of ROM sites but on the same time publicly admit playing pirated games ? What kind of paradox/hypocrisy is this ?


----------



## EyeSight (Nov 4, 2009)

Woho!!
WORK JUST FINE ON SUPERCARD DS ONE (FOR LITE TOO!!!)
THX GBATEMP!!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> tubobeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




btw...That type of question is questioning the admin and moderators authority...I don't think you want to go there o_o


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

iMad said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do pirate,but pirating and linking to rom sites that can make Nintendo jump GBAtemp's shit is 2 totally different things.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 4, 2009)

New thread created about fixing the Ap
I will try to update when fixes are released


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 4, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> tubobeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words to live by.


----------



## Incognitodies (Nov 4, 2009)

Works fine on my DS Linker, just playing through the tutorials which is obviously a bit tedious. I just got to a point where it said i could reload to have another go at a mission, so I did load and managed to get put back at the start of the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Game seems pretty good so far, driving is fun and shooting works well, although I could see it becoming annoying cos the sensitivity with the stylus is frankly way too low.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

The forums on my download site of choice are going apeshit over this. So many noobs demanding a patch when this has only just been dumped. So I told them to calm down and that since it's been confirmed working on one card, it won't be long before the rest of us catch up. And that if he's really that stressed he should go play Atelier Annie or something. Nice calm game to kill the time. What do I get for my trouble? Noob flood.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2009)

iMad said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One that makes sense.  Talking about roms can't get the site shut down, linking to them can.  If you don't like it, go somewhere else.


----------



## The Mole (Nov 4, 2009)

Does this work on an Acekard 2i on a dsi then? As somebody has said it does and somebody has said it does not.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> damn !! !i wanna have an fix for m3real biatch >_____________<
> i cant wait HELP BIATCH HELP HELP HELP XD
> 
> 
> ...




_*snip_


you are a counterexample to them. 

you don't even know how to quote a post...

you are shaming your intelligent people

ONTOPIC - This thread should be locked, with dumbass noobs who just made an account to see if "a fix is out" (i can tell by some of the post counts and even usernames) making stupid ass posts...this should...when a fix is found it should be unlocked


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nobody likes a racist.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 4, 2009)

The Mole said:
			
		

> Does this work on an Acekard 2i on a dsi then? As somebody has said it does and somebody has said it does not.


Currently, no.


----------



## iMad (Nov 4, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> One that makes sense.  Talking about roms can't get the site shut down, linking to them can.  If you don't like it, go somewhere else.
> 
> I see, loophole is the key, huh ?
> 
> ...



You are NOT Japanese


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> damn !! !i wanna have an fix for m3real biatch >_____________<
> i cant wait HELP BIATCH HELP HELP HELP XD
> 
> 
> ...



you sounded like no japanese to us
you can use japan language to me, I understand some of it
but I don't like you call me bitch, use some proper language


----------



## iMad (Nov 4, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> tubobeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I detected his native language is German


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> ey people why cant we talk about the game and the fix
> damn xD
> 
> 
> ...


Right here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189...p;#entry2369002


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> finnaly first level from CORE xD in easy mod
> OMG dis game is hard like shit xD
> i have try itarmed and an new arm7 but still not work
> 
> ...



ffs man, the game will get fix'd for your card when people can find  a way to fix it, it is currently only working on 1 card , the Supercard DSONE, (which I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) the game is great - and worth the wait, so stop trollin.


P.S if ur not from JAPAN, then dont have your profile set to JAPAN, capeche,?


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 4, 2009)

Yay, I'm number 100.
BTW Great game


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 4, 2009)

tubobeo said:
			
		

> Thx xD
> 
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...



go to  My Controls > Edit Personal Profile.


----------



## bibimario (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys
The game works fine on DS LINKER, no patch needed


----------



## florian (Nov 4, 2009)

a patch is released ?


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Nov 4, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> a patch is released ?


Not yet.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

the thought process at the moment is that the problem is something to do with DLDI. It looks like we're at least on to something, I should think it'll be figured out and all the cards will have a solution in a few days at absolute maximum. 

Now to put my DS on charge. Playing Atelier Annie while waiting for news here has killed my battery... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, any news on Lego Rock Band, Band Hero, SW Battlefront, etc? All released yesterday. It's not exactly critical that they be dumped right now, but with COP not working yet it'd be welcome.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 4, 2009)

I wonder if this game check the save type emulated. 
It works fine in clean mode on EZ5 v2 + eeprom 4kb.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 4, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I wonder if this game check the save type emulated.
> It works fine in clean mode on EZ5 v2 + eeprom 4kb.



can anyone confirm it working like this on EZ5 v2


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 4, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ! you think i'm a noobs ?
It works on ez5 v2 in clean mode and i think on every flashcart which can run in a real clean mode with save type eeprom/4kbit

To ez5i and ez5 plus owners, do not try old kernels on your flashcart. You are warned.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 4, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're certainly not a noob. If anyone can verify it runs on EZ-Flash hardware it's you.

As the EZ5 does support DLDI patching, this also means that that theory is pretty much busted... right?


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 4, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry i wasnt saying you could be trusted, not at all, i meant nothoing of the sort i was just saying sometimes random things acn happen and it may not wokr for everyone, im sorry if you took it offensivly.

Its could still be DLDI as maybe the EZ or Supercards DLDI is not bieng detected. We dont know until we look into a bit more.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 4, 2009)

If not confirmed yet(not likely but though)
It doesn't work on R4 with YSMenu latest DSTT firmware (a17.07 or somethinglike that) generated through R4YSauto 
Freezes when you touch start game


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 4, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Sorry i wasnt saying you could be trusted, not at all, i meant nothoing of the sort i was just saying sometimes random things acn happen and it may not wokr for everyone, im sorry if you took it offensivly.
> 
> Its could still be DLDI as maybe the EZ or Supercards DLDI is not bieng detected. We dont know until we look into a bit more.


No problem.
I have tried it under k1.41 which does not have any auto DLDI patching code if it can help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, DLDI engine is for homebrew not retail game. This engine is not used under new kernels for retail games, so perhaps the game only check that it has the correct save type, in this case eeprom.


----------



## markvn (Nov 4, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mbmax, can you please send me the save game?
I use ez flash Vi, but I couln't get a good, working save....
Please send...(in PM eventually)


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 4, 2009)

What exactly is the clean mode?


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 4, 2009)

markvn said:
			
		

> Mbmax, can you please send me the save game?
> I use ez flash Vi, but I couln't get a good, working save....
> Please send...(in PM eventually)
> Just tried the 4kb save file on my ezvi under k2.0 RC7. Same result, black screen after blank points.
> ...


Some flashcarts got a memory dedicated to game's saves (eeprom 4kb, 64kb, 512kb and flash 2mb, 4mb ...). It's called clean mode because it emulate quite closer a real game save.
That's why i think this game check if the save is a real eeprom or a patched flash 4mb like it's usual in most of flashcarts now (all saves size are 4mb nowdays).

Ps : i'm talking about bits, not bytes.


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 4, 2009)

nothing works , damn

will there be a fix at 8?


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

This wait wouldn't be so bad if Band Hero, Lego Rock Band and Star Wars Battlefront Elite Squadron had been dumped. But at least once my DS is charged I have Atelier Annie to be getting on with. Just pray I don't get stuck, I've finished damn near everything else on my card.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> This wait wouldn't be so bad if Band Hero, Lego Rock Band and Star Wars Battlefront Elite Squadron had been dumped. But at least once my DS is charged I have Atelier Annie to be getting on with. Just pray I don't get stuck, I've finished damn near everything else on my card.





We cant play Band Hero...it needs some fucking dumb peripheral.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

If you're referring to the drum kit, it's just a plastic skin, it's not actually required to play. You can play the drums with the buttons whether the drum ski is covering them or not. The guitar grip shouldn't stop the game being dumped since all the Guitar Hero On Tour games were dumped. And the peripheral for singing happens to be built into the console. The DS and Lite models can use everything, the DSi can play the drums but cannot use the skin without some alterations and naturally cannot use the guitar grip. The DS Phat can do everything but can't use the skin.

Ergo there's no reason for Band Hero not being dumped, it can be played perfectly well without the drum skin.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 4, 2009)

The Acekard team are currently making a patch/fix.. I got an email from them after telling 'em about it..

No problem, Just give it a few Days!


----------



## acesniper (Nov 4, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> The Acekard team are currently making a patch/fix.. I got an email from them after telling 'em about it..
> 
> No problem, Just give it a few Days!


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

Any news on a fix for the Cyclo yet? This is the first time I've encountered AP that firmware 1.56 beta 3 can't handle. It's quite a shock. Nice to know that the Acekard team are working a solution though. just goes to show that piracy will never be defeated. This is the most trouble we've had with AP in a long time. And it'll be sorted in a day or two by the look of things. You think Ubisoft and their ilk will give up on AP after this? Surely they're starting to realise that AP is kinda pointless at this stage?


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the longest I've seen a topic about AP problems go without someone posting that picture of the 'Narin signal' and crying out for a Narin brand cheat code. What's the deal with that? Is Narin on vacation or something?


----------



## acesniper (Nov 4, 2009)

@Blaze163
Is the anti-piracy on this game really that bad? I thought that GTA was the hardest to crack?


----------



## Extremist (Nov 4, 2009)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm number 100.
> BTW Great game



...he says in post #101...


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

So far only a few cards are capable of running this past the title screen. It seems to be an all new form of AP. It's causing a few problems but it seems we're gaining the upper hand. Give it a day or two and everyone will have this working, I reckon. 

As for GTA, didn't Narin and the other code creators get past that in just a few hours? I recall it didn't take long between me acquiring the rom and finding the code to make it work.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone else notice that it seems like there are no more USA release groups?  I mean ALL these games came out in USA first, but the Europe versions get dumped first.  Sure, a USA game here or there gets dumped, but only after "one of us" dumps it for the scene, as opposed to release groups that used to be fairly prolific about it.

As far as the AP on this game.....I figure it's just a simple FW update needed for most carts to gain compatibility and not really any kind of extreme AP.  If a couple carts already run the game fine, including some ancient outdated cart, then it just means that it is more-or-less like other games in the past that didn't work and it's a simple compatibility fix that is needed.

If you can't wait to play it, just use a PC DS emulator for now, or find some other game to play in the meantime. The FW updates will start coming within the next few days for most carts, I'd wager.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 4, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Does anyone else notice that it seems like there are no more USA release groups?  I mean ALL these games came out in USA first, but the Europe versions get dumped first.  Sure, a USA game here or there gets dumped, but only after "one of us" dumps it for the scene, as opposed to release groups that used to be fairly prolific about it.
> 
> As far as the AP on this game.....I figure it's just a simple FW update needed for most carts to gain compatibility and not really any kind of extreme AP.  If a couple carts already run the game fine, including some ancient outdated cart, then it just means that it is more-or-less like other games in the past that didn't work and it's a simple compatibility fix that is needed.
> 
> If you can't wait to play it, just use a PC DS emulator for now, or find some other game to play in the meantime. The FW updates will start coming within the next few days for most carts, I'd wager.



Someone mentioned that US release groups are getting smaller and smaller and releases are getting fewer and fewer. Oh yeah, BTW, this was released in Europe first.

Meh, the AP should be cracked relatively soon, unlike Bowser's Inside Story. I don't think Ubisoft is THAT good.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was wondering about that too. It also explains why Band Hero and others haven't been dumped yet. The US versions were released recently but the EU versions have a day or two to go yet. Seems strange that there should be a sudden lack of US roms. Any ideas as to what's going on?


----------



## kosheh (Nov 4, 2009)

I seem to remember Kirby Super Star Ultra freezing after completing one of the stories ingame - but that wasn't  piracy protection, it was just a bad dump.



If it doesn't work on any flashcarts how do we know it's piracy protection and not just a bad dump? Because c'mon honestly - Ubisoft? Antipiracy protection? :/


----------



## Orusaka (Nov 4, 2009)

I can join the line of people confirming it works fine on the SuperCard DS One, with the correct patch settings, as did GTA before any patch or code came along, however they fixed it, I didn't bother sticking around to find out. Point is, the supercard seems able to deafeat all protection, so it might be a worthwhile investment for people tired of waiting for fixes. I guess there's always the chance they'll come up with something the supercard can't deal with, but the supercard is the card to own anyway, unless you're willing to drop the major bucks on cyclo for features I don't understand why anyone would want or need.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 4, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I seem to remember Kirby Super Star Ultra freezing after completing one of the stories ingame - but that wasn't  piracy protection, it was just a bad dump.
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work on any flashcarts how do we know it's piracy protection and not just a bad dump? Because c'mon honestly - Ubisoft? Antipiracy protection? :/



...Because it does work on some flashcarts, not to mention emulators. Ubisoft's previous anti-piracy was making bad games. But since COP looked like it had atleast some effort in it, they added AP.


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 4, 2009)

I am playing this game on my Supercard DS one. DON'T EXPECT FOR A 3D GTA GAME, expect for a driver 2 on the DS, and that's all you will have. I like it, it's a good game.


----------



## hova1 (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry but have you guys tried patching ARM7 *AND* ARM9?
because it worked with Chinatown Wars. just sayin'...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Patching it with what patch?


----------



## michaeru (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no! The companies should realize that what ever AP protection they put, there is always a way to remove it. They should just give up, they are just wasting money on the AP protection. Anyhow, good luck to those who will try to hack it.

Hope Spirit Tracks or Phantasy Star Zero wont have high level AP protection. Well, maybe Spirit Tracks would.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 5, 2009)

I know a couple of people who bought the game because the anti piracy. So they did good in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> sorry but have you guys tried patching ARM7 *AND* ARM9?
> because it worked with Chinatown Wars. just sayin'...



u cant i've tried already


----------



## gameboy89 (Nov 5, 2009)

It working on DSone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe EZ5v2 and DS linker release patch :-?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a complete noob when it comes to AP and stuff, but did anyone try the use-working-flashcart-converted-save? Not even sure if that's a solution..


----------



## exiagundam (Nov 5, 2009)

so there's piracy protection . . . . .crap well when is there going to be a fix for dstti


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 5, 2009)

exiagundam said:
			
		

> so there's piracy protection . . . . .crap well when is there going to be a fix for dstti


All answers would be speculation.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

now i feel so sad that i lost my 2gb memory card for my scdsonei.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm, after playing around for a bit, here are a few thoughts:

-It is practically a poor man's GTA clone. And not a very good one at that.
-Cars: You can hijack any car you want. And get away with it. For me, it was a bit hard to drive because once you hit a certain speed, it's very hard to turn. Or at least, you'll crash a lot. 
-Graphics aren't top notch but I guess they're okay. Far away cars are a bit blobbish.
-You can't hurt a civilian even if you wanted to. When trying to crash them, they scream and run away. When shooting them, they also do the same. You can't even shoot a car (well, you can, but nothing happens). This is to be expected since the game is for ages 12+
-Gameplay is um..neat? You have main objectives and then you can pick up some side ones if you would like to. It's not completely boring I'd have to say.
-GPS map is blurry and bothers me that if the marked location is out of the view, I can't pan around like in GTA.

And I haven't gotten very far so I didn't really get to see all the features yet.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 5, 2009)

Part of me fears all this work will go into cracking the AP and it won't be worth it.

At least with Rabbids Go Home we have what could be a nice little flashcart time waster built on the Impossible Machine physics puzzles.  With this it's always seemed a bit like True Crime LA DS...


----------



## unknown_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

I just wanted to confirm what "gameboy89" said that the game is working on the DSOne(i), atleast I've been able to start a new game and drive around. I haven't tried to do any missions yet though so I don't how long I can play for.

I also want to add it only seems to work with "enable patch" and "patch saver" selected, there may be other options you can select but I haven't played around with it at all.


----------



## pely (Nov 5, 2009)

this game can be played with DSOnei ,  DSLinker , EZ5 v2 
get more info from following links.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189042


----------



## markvn (Nov 5, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is the EZ flash running in clean mode always, so not, how to choose it?
And can you please send me the save file, so I can play it without figuring out how clean mode works?


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 5, 2009)

markvn said:
			
		

> But is the EZ flash running in clean mode always, so not, how to choose it?
> And can you please send me the save file, so I can play it without figuring out how clean mode works?


Since the ez5 Plus, the team has taken off the memory for the clean mode as it was no longer used by new kernels.
So only the EZ5 v1 and v2 are able to run in clean mode.


----------



## kalmis (Nov 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hmm, after playing around for a bit, here are a few thoughts:



Thanks for the mini review. Was expecting the game to be something like that, but will still give it a shot one day.


----------



## Siro (Nov 5, 2009)

Interestingly the users of the EZ Flash V i are in lingo like many other flashcart users and hence we can only wait for a fix to be released since EZ Flash V v1 and 2 are able to run it in clean mode.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 5, 2009)

Siro said:
			
		

> Interestingly the users of the EZ Flash V i are in lingo like many other flashcart users and hence we can only wait for a fix to be released since EZ Flash V v1 and 2 are able to run it in clean mode.


The fix is in progress as i can read on some Chinese website.


----------



## Siro (Nov 5, 2009)

That is gladly good news a lot of people have been whining about it but I was quite sure some sort of fix would be coming out. Lets see time will tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## orochan (Nov 5, 2009)

- disregard this -


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 5, 2009)

guys just got home and scanned the topic it has a new sort of piracy yes?
any fixes for M3?


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes. The game has a new sort of piracy. It's revolutionary in that instead of being piracy it's could even be considered *anti-piracy*.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 5, 2009)

XPA group seems to have released a patch.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 5, 2009)

So it seems.
C O P The Recruit EUR CRACKED NDS-XPA


----------



## PhoenixNL (Nov 5, 2009)

Kawo said:
			
		

> So it seems.
> C O P The Recruit EUR CRACKED NDS-XPA



Found a download by googling this only the file seems incomplete ergo: i still can't play does someone have a working patch online?


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

crack works fine on cyclods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...hmmm until you press the x icon at bottom of screen that is.... then screen goes black


----------



## Arkatak0r (Nov 5, 2009)

Link for the crack http://www.easy-share.com/1908348576/xpa-copc.zip


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

It works fine with latest ak2i loader!


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/302682832/C.O....DS-XPA.rar.html


----------



## mercury113 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/?tcwyozzmlzt

here it is.. the patched rom.. don't bother patching up..


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> link


what?

err, no roms unless thats a patch and i dont th ink that is.


----------



## Arkatak0r (Nov 5, 2009)

Alternative mirror for the crack

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4Y1NJYOA


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ermmmm... it is just the patch if you check. I know the rules on here... unlike some


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the accusation since the title of the download's the same as the rom lol >_>


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

no probs iPikachu... i only realised that myself after you said and then thought that was why you thought the rom may be in there too...sorry


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 5, 2009)

Arkatak0r said:
			
		

> Link for the crack http://www.easy-share.com/190834****/xpa-copc.zip



somebody delete this link
it contains link for the rom


----------



## Arkatak0r (Nov 5, 2009)

nope recheck it's crack only


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 5, 2009)

Arkatak0r said:
			
		

> nope recheck it's crack only


for 20mb size? that's weird


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

new loaders for akaio fix it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sure Assassians Creed II and Splinter Cell Convictions DS (IF ITS EVEN STILL BEING WORKED ON!!!!) Will be harder....but We won the battle, but not the war.....

Spirit Tracks will be a major battle of dominance. If we win. They will have to redo their "R4-Proof" technology.

If we Lose and Cannot crack it. then they will go apeshit and implement it on almost every single good anticipated game.  

a Lot is a stake here


----------



## madhair60 (Nov 5, 2009)

Um... the game works fine on DSone, but how do I save my progress? :/

Edit: Oh, and apologies if this has already been asked


----------



## Arkatak0r (Nov 5, 2009)

Instructions for the patch:
Put the files in the same folder of the rom
rename the rom xms-cope.nds
run xpa-copc.bat and it will make the patched rom


----------



## Fakie! (Nov 5, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Sure Assassians Creed II and Splinter Cell Convictions DS (IF ITS EVEN STILL BEING WORKED ON!!!!) Will be harder....but We won the battle, but not the war.....
> 
> Spirit Tracks will be a major battle of dominance. If we win. They will have to redo their "R4-Proof" technology.
> 
> ...



Dude, they're just games


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 5, 2009)

this is excellent... how early was the game released on are we on time... good work with the AAP=P


----------



## marktex96 (Nov 6, 2009)

uh dude i get an ap measure when you have to take a picture and mic thing of the big fat black guy. after i record the conversation, the game freezes at a black screen. i am using an r4 with ysmenu


----------



## Edmundyu1995 (Nov 6, 2009)

I really really need help with the C.O.P the recruit! After downloading the game from my R4. When i start the game, there r 3-4 points on the screen. Then my ds screen turned black and idk wat to do! can any1 help me to play the game? plz plz plz help!


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 8, 2009)

You guys seen anyone sharing a CycloDS Evo FW 1.56B3 fix for this game?


----------



## Edmundyu1995 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi,  i need help! when i start the game the screen turns black after the 3-4 points. if u know the answer plz answer it here http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...06122847AAf1TQ4 plz plz plz help me! or just reply me, if u no how to fix it


----------



## radders248 (Nov 12, 2009)

Clean rom now works on new m3ds real firmware (released 12th nov) only on mission 10 but original blank screens now no problem, does anyone think this means mission 18 will work with new firmware?


----------



## XWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Edmundyu1995 said:
			
		

> Hi,  i need help! when i start the game the screen turns black after the 3-4 points. if u know the answer plz answer it here http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...06122847AAf1TQ4 plz plz plz help me! or just reply me, if u no how to fix it


1. Yes, you do need help, just maybe not what you expect.
2. Don't bump your own posts - you are nagging!
3. Why on earth are you asking people to leave a message on Yahoo?


----------



## Raylight (Jun 29, 2018)

Does the US AP Patched version exist anymore. I was told on GitHub its floating around on the net but all links are removed


----------

